# RO/DI Group Buy Insane Prices



## BWI

_*Rules:*_​
_*10 Orders min*_
*1.5 weeks Run time*
*Individual Shipping / Pick-Up*​
*These Prices Are insane so take advantage!*​
*All Name brand products. We build quality products that last with quality filters that last.*​
*Prices:*​
*4 Stage 75 gpd RO/DI Unit $119*
*1Micron Pre-filter*
*1Micron Carbon Block*
*75 GPD Membrane Watts 99%-98% rejection*
*1 Refillable Medical Grade DI *​
*5 Stage 75 gpd RO/DI Unit $139*
*1Micron In-line Pre-filter*
*1 Refillable Catalytic Carbon*
*1Micron Carbon Block*
*75 GPD Membrane Watts 99%-98% rejection*
*1 Refillable Medical Grade DI *​
*6 Stage 75 gpd RO/DI Unit $169*
*1Micron In-line Pre-filter*
_*1 Refillable Catalytic Carbon*_
_*1Micron Carbon Block*_
_*75 GPD Membrane Watts 99%-98% rejection*_
_*2 Refillable Medical Grade DI *_
*7 Stage 75 gpd RO/DI Unit $179*
*1Micron In-line Pre-filter*
*1 Refillable Catalytic Carbon*
*1Micron Carbon Block*
*0.5 Micron Carbon Block*
*75 GPD Membrane Watts 99%-98% rejection*
*2 Refillable Medical Grade DI *​


----------



## matti2uude

I want the 5 stage unit. Do I need 9 more people to order to get this price?
Thanks Matt


----------



## gucci17

wow insane deal...I just bought my RO/DI =(


----------



## ameekplec.

wow - if you have are close to replacing all filters and cartridges, it's almost worth buying a whole new system!

A big up for BWI - I bought a 4 stage almost 2 years ago for my 30g system, and it's still in use (on the original filters; 0 TDS after RO, and 0 after DI to this day!)


----------



## BWI

matti2uude said:


> I want the 5 stage unit. Do I need 9 more people to order to get this price?
> Thanks Matt


I have it running on multiple boards so you are on the list!


----------



## jimmyjam

im down for one 5 stage.. let me know


----------



## bigfishy

put me down for one 

I want a 5 stage unit too


----------



## matti2uude

BWI said:


> I have it running on multiple boards so you are on the list!


Ok thanks!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

put me down for a 5 stage too.

Warren


----------



## gucci17

you guys are tempting me to upgrade...when's the cut off date?


----------



## bigfishy

gucci17 said:


> you guys are tempting me to upgrade...when's the cut off date?


Just upgrade it, and resale your old unit in kijiji


----------



## BWI

gucci17 said:


> you guys are tempting me to upgrade...when's the cut off date?


November 5th


----------



## Rmwbrown

How much waste water do you typically see off these systems?


----------



## gucci17

Rmwbrown said:


> How much waste water do you typically see off these systems?


Quite a bit...something like 4 gallons of waste water to 1 gallon of RO water.

There's ways to reuse rejected water though....


----------



## ameekplec.

Actually, that's not true - with the right amount of feed pressure, you can get very close to 1:1 (RO/DI : waste), but you're looking at more typically 1:1.5-3. I think with my current setup (4 stage RO/DI with 2 year old filters and a AquaTec 6800 booster pump), I get 85PSI feed pressure, and get a ratio somewhere like 1:1.75-2.


----------



## BWI

yea when you add the booster pump efficiency increases significantly!


----------



## fish_luva

HI there,,,,, i'm interested in this order but i would like to do some research on the whole ro/di process.... especially when it comes to how much water you waste.... any good links for someone new to this to read up on?

thanks
sheldon


----------



## gucci17

Ameek, you are talking about having the right amount of pressure. I am saying typically, a house will have 40PSI off the tap. 

You are comparing it to a high efficiency unit with a booster pump.

We can also so there is zero waste if you tap into your hot water tank with your waste line no?

Sorry, not trying to sound like a [email protected]$$. I may have been on the farther end of the scale but I wouldn't be over exaggerating that there is quite a bit of waste water.

Of course it also depends on your needs of RO water. If you're just using it for salt water, the water changes tend to be less frequent and smaller as well. I really don't see a reason for using it for freshwater tanks unless you are conditioning your fish/shrimp to specific water perimeters.


----------



## Lee_D

The Ad says all Name Brand Products. Which name brands?

Lee


----------



## ameekplec.

gucci17 said:


> Ameek, you are talking about having the right amount of pressure. I am saying typically, a house will have 40PSI off the tap.
> 
> You are comparing it to a high efficiency unit with a booster pump.
> 
> We can also so there is zero waste if you tap into your hot water tank with your waste line no?
> 
> Sorry, not trying to sound like a [email protected]$$. I may have been on the farther end of the scale but I wouldn't be over exaggerating that there is quite a bit of waste water.
> 
> Of course it also depends on your needs of RO water. If you're just using it for salt water, the water changes tend to be less frequent and smaller as well. I really don't see a reason for using it for freshwater tanks unless you are conditioning your fish/shrimp to specific water perimeters.


I wouldn't say 1:4 - even at 40 -50 PSI, you're still looking at 1:3. But yes, either way, you do waste a lot of water.

If you're only looking for a very small amount of RO water, you might be well off just getting a DI cartridge - it's inefficient, but if you don't need a whole heck of a lot of RO/DI, then it'll probably suit your needs.

Then again, at these prices, if you ever wanted one, or ever thought you might need one, I'd get one.


----------



## gucci17

ameekplec. said:


> I wouldn't say 1:4 - even at 40 -50 PSI, you're still looking at 1:3. But yes, either way, you do waste a lot of water.
> 
> If you're only looking for a very small amount of RO water, you might be well off just getting a DI cartridge - it's inefficient, but if you don't need a whole heck of a lot of RO/DI, then it'll probably suit your needs.
> 
> Then again, at these prices, if you ever wanted one, or ever thought you might need one, I'd get one.


Yes, exactly...I agree, this is the time to pick up your unit. Buy now, think later!


----------



## bigfishy

waste water as residue in water that is unusable?


----------



## gucci17

bigfishy said:


> waste water as residue in water that is unusable?


yes kind of....unusable for the aquarium that is.

you can use the water outside.


----------



## ameekplec.

No, the waste water is actually quite clean - it's gone through a micron size particulate filter and a carbon block or two before going to the RO membrane. After it comes out as waste from the RO membrane, it's still very clean - I use it for FW WCs when I'm making water for my reef.


----------



## gucci17

ameekplec. said:


> No, the waste water is actually quite clean - it's gone through a micron size particulate filter and a carbon block or two before going to the RO membrane. After it comes out as waste from the RO membrane, it's still very clean - I use it for FW WCs when I'm making water for my reef.


I stand corrected... I wasn't aware that rejected water would be suitable for aquarium use.


----------



## bigfishy

gucci17 said:


> I stand corrected... I wasn't aware that rejected water would be suitable for aquarium use.


one more question

4 stage is without ionizer
5 stage is with ionizer

then what's the goodness about 6 and 7???


----------



## waqas_01

how much for shipping to mississauga. Or are you coming near downtown toronto anytime soon?


----------



## PACMAN

is there any link to the units on your site about how I would be connecting it? Ideally i would like to connect it to a tap only when I do water changes, and then disconnect. Is that possible? or do i NEED to run it through the plumbing at all times??


----------



## ameekplec.

bigfishy said:


> one more question
> 
> 4 stage is without ionizer
> 5 stage is with ionizer
> 
> then what's the goodness about 6 and 7???


4 and 5 stage units both have the De-ionizing resin - without it, it would be just a RO unit.

The primary difference between 4, 5, 6 and 7 is the number of carbon, particulate or DI resin cartridges. Essentially, all you need is 4.



PACMAN said:


> is there any link to the units on your site about how I would be connecting it? Ideally i would like to connect it to a tap only when I do water changes, and then disconnect. Is that possible? or do i NEED to run it through the plumbing at all times??


If your tap screws off eacily, you can connect it with a brass fitting from Home Depot or Lowes to connect the unit to your tap - I think what you're looking for is a 1/2" to 3/4" brass fitting. I use one to connect mine to our shower, and I run the RO/DI in the bathtub.


----------



## PACMAN

can i detach from faucet and store for a week withiout being attached? or will that ruin the filters?


----------



## ameekplec.

PACMAN said:


> can i detach from faucet and store for a week withiout being attached? or will that ruin the filters?


Nope - you have to keep them wet or else it will ruin the filter. I Run mine for a few hours every week or two (sometimes longer in between) and it's been running great for almost 2 years.


----------



## PACMAN

Last question i think, do you unattach from the faucet though? or is it always attached? My family will def not be too keen on having it attached to the faucet 24/7 so I'm hoping I can disconnect it and use it once every week or 2 to make RODI for my H20 Changes


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, since we only have one shower in our place, my gf would kill m if I left it attached 24/7. I take the showerhead off and then hook up the RO/DI, and when I'm done, I detach the RO/DI (and store it next to the toilet ) and hook the shower back up.


----------



## PACMAN

thanks for hte reply! I needed to know that I could disconnect it from the tap for a week or so, so others could use it if need be, and I could just hook it back up to make that week's waterchange water and repeat that all over again!


----------



## ameekplec.

Yep, that's pretty much what I do - except that I try to make at least 15 - 20 gallons at a time.


----------



## PACMAN

lol i dunno if I'd go through that much R/O water for a w/c since i only have a 29G biocube. I suppose I could drink it


----------



## ameekplec.

I make coffee with it sometimes - tastes good!

I have a 30g system too, but I go through a lot of water because the tank is open topped and has a sump. I probably fill the ATO bucket every 10 days or so (5g) and the rest goes to topping off the other SW tanks (they were supposed to be temporary..shhh....), and also WCs for those tanks if they need it, or I use some for my FW tanks.


----------



## PACMAN

BWI Plumbing, please sign me up for 2x 4-stage 75G RO/DI units @ 119/each.

please let me know what info you need!


Stupid question, but they come with everything i need to start making water right? (i.e. filters)


Please thank Ameekplec. for helping me with my earlier questions, as he was the one who convinced me to pick one up!


----------



## ameekplec.

They should be plug and play - the only thing you might be short is the connector to go from 1/2" to 3/4" - but that can be had from home depot easily.


----------



## matti2uude

Can you add the dual Tds meter later? Or do you need to add it when you install the filter?


----------



## gucci17

matti2uude said:


> Can you add the dual Tds meter later? Or do you need to add it when you install the filter?


You can add it on later yourself


----------



## ameekplec.

It can be installed later - and it's simple too. Just snip the lines, stick them into either side of the sensor and you're done.


----------



## matti2uude

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## BWI

_*This is what i need from everyone! *_​
*(1) Contact Info (name,address,email)*​
*(2) Deposit on unit to hold the unit*​
*(3) Which unit u want?*​
*Once i have your contact info and which unit you want i will put together an invoice for you with your deposit already on the invoice.I will then collect deposit either (PayPal, Email Money transfer, Credit Card)*​
*Once the group order ends November 5, I will collect remaining balance on your invoice and then the units will begin shipping out/ being picked up!*

*U can add any extras you want to your order also!*​
*Please email your information to [email protected]*​


----------



## BWI

Lee_D said:


> The Ad says all Name Brand Products. Which name brands?
> 
> Lee


John Guest fittings
Watts membrane
Pro-flow filters
Pro-flow housings

all north american components! No over seas crap!


----------



## BWI

waqas_01 said:


> how much for shipping to mississauga. Or are you coming near downtown toronto anytime soon?


your roughly $15-20 fedex ground which will be next day once shipped!


----------



## BWI

bigfishy said:


> one more question
> 
> 4 stage is without ionizer
> 5 stage is with ionizer
> 
> then what's the goodness about 6 and 7???


4 stage has ionizer and so does 5 stage, 6 Stage has dual and so does 7 stage!


----------



## BWI

PACMAN said:


> is there any link to the units on your site about how I would be connecting it? Ideally i would like to connect it to a tap only when I do water changes, and then disconnect. Is that possible? or do i NEED to run it through the plumbing at all times??


It will come with a fitting do to that! called a hose bib adapter


----------



## BWI

gucci17 said:


> You can add it on later yourself


if you want a Dual TDS meter then we can install it on your unit before shipping it!


----------



## bigfishy

BWI said:


> if you want a Dual TDS meter then we can install it on your unit before shipping it!


What's the extra cost if we want the TDS meter with the RO / DI unit?

website said $36, any deal on that?


----------



## PACMAN

assuming I spend over $199, shipping is free, correct?


----------



## BWI

PACMAN said:


> assuming I spend over $199, shipping is free, correct?


Non of the promos apply to these prices. These are rock bottom prices


----------



## TBemba

Are these the units?

http://bwiplumbing.com/index.php/aq...its.html?SID=0b64f8150aa3d42eb02cb28c8a35dc85


----------



## PACMAN

BWI said:


> Non of the promos apply to these prices. These are rock bottom prices


In that case, how much will shipping be for the 2 units, going to etobicoke (Bloor west village area)?


----------



## teemee

hi,
You can sign me up for a 5 stage, but you can you please explain the tds meter?
thanks!


----------



## BWI

PACMAN said:


> In that case, how much will shipping be for the 2 units, going to etobicoke (Bloor west village area)?


$20 fedex ground


----------



## BWI

bigfishy said:


> What's the extra cost if we want the TDS meter with the RO / DI unit?
> 
> website said $36, any deal on that?


$30 is best i can do right now!


----------



## BWI

teemee said:


> hi,
> You can sign me up for a 5 stage, but you can you please explain the tds meter?
> thanks!


what would u like to know?


----------



## bigfishy

BWI said:


> what would u like to know?


I got another question

in the website it said...

stage 4 RO / DI 75GPD

stage 5 RO / DI 75GPD Chloramine fighter

What do you mean by Chloramine fighter? Isn't stage 4 is enough to do the job? What's the difference?

I am still a newbie to RO / DI.. so... just need more clarification!


----------



## BWI

bigfishy said:


> I got another question
> 
> in the website it said...
> 
> stage 4 RO / DI 75GPD
> 
> stage 5 RO / DI 75GPD Chloramine fighter
> 
> What do you mean by Chloramine fighter? Isn't stage 4 is enough to do the job? What's the difference?


when u pick either one, either one of these filters filter the water right down to pure water nothing left in the water.


----------



## vaporize

PACMAN said:


> BWI Plumbing, please sign me up for 2x 4-stage 75G RO/DI units @ 119/each.
> 
> please let me know what info you need!
> 
> Stupid question, but they come with everything i need to start making water right? (i.e. filters)
> 
> Please thank Ameekplec. for helping me with my earlier questions, as he was the one who convinced me to pick one up!


Only thing you "might" need in the future is a booster pump if your tap's water pressure is less than the required to push the water through the membrane.

Also check with Tyler to see what if any adapters come with this unit, you need the adapter to connect to your kitchen facet or garden hose adapters.

Very good price btw


----------



## PACMAN

yeah ill have to see how it works w/o the booster. If too much waste, il pick one up eventually


----------



## gucci17

PACMAN said:


> yeah ill have to see how it works w/o the booster. If too much waste, il pick one up eventually


Long as you have over 40psi you should be fine. Most residential homes will have that on average.


----------



## vaporize

gucci17 said:


> Long as you have over 40psi you should be fine. Most residential homes will have that on average.


I was thinking it's 65psi , I guess that depends on what GPD memberane is used too.

Mine is around 100psi at east toronto


----------



## gucci17

vaporize said:


> I was thinking it's 65psi , I guess that depends on what GPD memberane is used too.
> 
> Mine is around 100psi at east toronto


Yes you're right, that matters too.

100psi is on the higher end. Are you running off a pump?


----------



## vaporize

gucci17 said:


> Yes you're right, that matters too.
> 
> 100psi is on the higher end. Are you running off a pump?


nope straight off the tap 90-100 psi I think. so it's pretty good. I do run 3 RODI in my house though


----------



## gucci17

vaporize said:


> nope straight off the tap 90-100 psi I think. so it's pretty good. I do run 3 RODI in my house though


You're lucky, I'm running around 50psi. No need for you to be running a booster pump then lol.


----------



## BWI

yea the only adapter is the hose bib adapter that comes with it!


----------



## BWI

gucci17 said:


> Long as you have over 40psi you should be fine. Most residential homes will have that on average.


40 psi is too low, u will begin to waste way more water then you should be. should be like 50 min 60-70 psi ideal



vaporize said:


> I was thinking it's 65psi , I guess that depends on what GPD memberane is used too.
> 
> Mine is around 100psi at east toronto


this is the best situation forsure.. 100psi is perfect!


----------



## PACMAN

hey BWI, 


you got my order right?


----------



## BWI

PACMAN said:


> hey BWI,
> 
> you got my order right?


Paul? if so then yes the (2) 4 stage?


----------



## PACMAN

BWI said:


> Paul? if so then yes the (2) 4 stage?


yessir, that's me.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BBOSS

Hey BWI,

I am interesting in your SRA-PLUS 5 Stages unit, http://bwiplumbing.com/index.php/aq...age-ro-di-75-gpd-auto-chloramine-fighter.html , do you have similar sale on this unit? Thanks


----------



## kev416

BBOSS said:


> Hey BWI,
> 
> I am interesting in your SRA-PLUS 5 Stages unit, http://bwiplumbing.com/index.php/aq...age-ro-di-75-gpd-auto-chloramine-fighter.html , do you have similar sale on this unit? Thanks


Like to know the same. Thanks!


----------



## TBemba

Can you get extra replacement filter media? if so how much are all the replacement filters?


Thanks,


----------



## goffebeans

As opposed to purchasing the 75gpd membrane add on, if I were to buy another unit, what pieces would I be missing to connect both membranes together?


----------



## bigfishy

He is not in the shop at the moment


----------



## jimmyjam

i didnt get reply to the last lmsg... is my unit all good to go?


----------



## TBemba

I have no idea, I was seriously considering getting one but without some questions being answered I am not sure.....


----------



## BWI

BBOSS said:


> Hey BWI,
> 
> I am interesting in your SRA-PLUS 5 Stages unit, http://bwiplumbing.com/index.php/aq...age-ro-di-75-gpd-auto-chloramine-fighter.html , do you have similar sale on this unit? Thanks





kev416 said:


> Like to know the same. Thanks!


that unit is just the 5 stage with the auto shut off kit installed.. you can add that to your unit before we ship it out!


----------



## BWI

TBemba said:


> Can you get extra replacement filter media? if so how much are all the replacement filters?
> 
> Thanks,


all the prices are on the site for all the filters and extras you want to add to your RO/DI unit


----------



## BWI

jimmyjam said:


> i didnt get reply to the last lmsg... is my unit all good to go?


yes

I will invoice everyone today !


----------



## BWI

_*Invoices are being sent out NOW so if you havent received yours please email me.*_​
_*[email protected]*_​


----------



## PACMAN

any idea when we should be receiving our orders? tracking numbers available?


Just wondering.


----------



## TBemba

PACMAN said:


> any idea when we should be receiving our orders? tracking numbers available?
> 
> Just wondering.


I too have not heard a thing. BWi when will out RO/DI units be sent out?

thanks


----------



## bigfishy

TBemba said:


> I too have not heard a thing. BWi when will out RO/DI units be sent out?
> 
> thanks


O_O

yeah when will it be ready?


----------



## BWI

sorry everyone.. our site has been down now for 2 days and i havent had emails.. the units started shipping yesterday! for those that still have to pay for their unit and are awaiting invoices we will have to wait till the site gets fixed and i get my emails back... should be today.. i have been on them to fix it but they are taking their sweet time.


----------



## TBemba

BWI,

Thanks for the RO Unit! I just got it about 12:30 today and now need to figure out how it works


----------



## PACMAN

thanks BWI. Rec'd it today!


----------



## BWI

i still dont have email but should be shortly... call me if you want 905 686 8181


----------



## matti2uude

I picked up my unit this morning and it looks great! I can't wait to get it hooked up. 
Thanks again


----------



## bigfishy

got mine too! + a new dual TDS meter!

SALTWATER here I come!


----------



## PACMAN

lol do you know what to do to prepare it for use?


----------



## bigfishy

PACMAN said:


> lol do you know what to do to prepare it for use?


no, completely clueless



Isn't it plug in faucet and done?? 

I heard you have to rinse it or something like that? O_O still clueless! xD


----------



## PACMAN

well first, you have to unwrap the filters from what i understand. then apparently u need to run the system for a while. i dont know how long though. maybe someone with mroe experience can chime in before we wreck anything!


----------



## BWI

send me an email and i will email yall the manuals.. now the email system is back working


----------



## tsam

BWI has excellent service! I just got off the phone with them and got some great advice. i am a total newbie with these RO/DI units. This is my first one. 

i didn't even realize that there was a wrench in the box until i was told of this 

for anyone who has made the purchase, don't forget to remove the clear plastic on the middle canister if u have the five stage.


----------



## PACMAN

do i just run the cold water for a few hours to break the unit in?


----------



## matti2uude

PACMAN said:


> do i just run the cold water for a few hours to break the unit in?


I was told to let it run for a few minutes, then start using it.


----------



## PACMAN

what is in the waste water? i.e. is it ok to drink? ok to use on a freshwater tank?


----------



## gucci17

PACMAN said:


> what is in the waste water? i.e. is it ok to drink? ok to use on a freshwater tank?


Please don't drink DI water. It is supposedly harmful to your body by sucking out vitamins and minerals from your body.

One way to reuse waste water is to pump it back into your water heater.


----------



## PACMAN

gucci17 said:


> Please don't drink DI water. It is supposedly harmful to your body by sucking out vitamins and minerals from your body.
> 
> One way to reuse waste water is to pump it back into your water heater.


i cannot hardplumb it due to my mother beating me lol.

can i do freshwater water changes with it then? I guess my question is, it has to be better than the water that comes out of my tap right?


----------



## gucci17

PACMAN said:


> i cannot hardplumb it due to my mother beating me lol.
> 
> can i do freshwater water changes with it then? I guess my question is, it has to be better than the water that comes out of my tap right?


You should tell her you're saving her money that way lol. Which is true...or use the waste water to water your plants or garden.

I wouldn't use it for water changes either for your fw tanks. I would think it contains too many impurities. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PACMAN

im getting a ratio of about a 1.5 waste:1 good, i didnt think the psi from this tap was that high


----------



## gucci17

PACMAN said:


> im getting a ratio of about a 1.5 waste:1 good, i didnt think the psi from this tap was that high


That's a good thing...I think I get a 1:3 ratio...3 being waste


----------



## BWI

PACMAN said:


> im getting a ratio of about a 1.5 waste:1 good, i didnt think the psi from this tap was that high


from the sounds of it you need a booster pump...


----------



## BWI

Guys check out the new site, New prices, new products.. HUGE 13% off Promo right now... tell your friends!


----------



## ameekplec.

gucci17 said:


> That's a good thing...I think I get a 1:3 ratio...3 being waste


With my booster pump (from BWI ), I get 90PSI (45 PSI without it), and I get about 1:1.5-2.


----------



## BWI

For those of u that have placed an order with us, either the group buy or in the past. if you could leave a product review on the product that you have purchased will be will credit your account $5. So next time you place an order u will get your $5 store credit which will mostlikely be half price shipping..

Also if you refer someone to us and they place an order we will also credit your account $10 each person you refer.. just get them to leave your name in the message box in the last step when placing their order!

link for group order buyes


----------



## BWI

heres a link to our manuals


----------

